# How to Get People to Your Party!!



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

that's just calling out for something bad to happen if you ask me. I would be scared to open up my party to everyone and anyone... especially this day in age there's to many crazy people and not the kind that dress up!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

No, Nope, no way, never going to happen... OMG that would be a nightmare! 

What is in it for the general public to keep them from stealing, trashing or otherwise ruining the party thower's home? Heaven knows we can't count on basic good manners or restraint from the general populace nowadays. 

I use incentive prizes to get my people to show. And we restrict the guest list to a reasonable number counting no-shows and possible party crashers (friends of friends). I don't think I could handle the big parties (50+) that some of the other posters talk about. 

25 people crammed in my house is quite enough, thanks!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

It's a pretty cool thing they do and I could see how it would work for a really small community. Otherwise, you would have every Tom, Dick & Harry show up in a costume and want free food & drink. There are so many sickos out there you would have to wonder if some were there for entirely different reasons. I invite a lot of people to my parties, even if I don't know them that well but I feel as if I am a pretty good judge of character & feel like they are OK. Sometimes a friend vouches for someone that wants to come I don't know. I worry up to the last minute about people showing up but my real friends always do!!!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow! That's nuts! How would you even anticipate whether 20 or 500 people show up? That could be a nightmare dealing with the local authorities.  If hundreds of people show up, you're looking at a serious problem with parking, complaints, etc... assuming they live in a suburban area surrounded by other houses.

My party has gotten a little too large for it's own good and it's only friends. I send out an evite each year which went out this past weekend. We invited 100 people, some of which we already know can't come, but I don't want to alter the list. We anticipate that roughly 30% will respond affirmative and will bring a guest with them (i.e.. spouse, friend, etc.). Of approximately 25 respondants so far, our guests are responding over 50% affirmative equaling 25 people. Last year we had roughly 70 people come to our party and this year is looking more like 100!

I'll tell you, my party has taken on a life of it's own and people are asking to be added to the guest list. Our 1st year we had about 25 people, second year about 45, last year 70, and the list hasn't grown that much. I've been told by people that they are looking at our pictures from past years and have gotten very excited about it. Our decorations have improved light years from our 1st year and I think the fun atmosphere is adding to the excitement.  Problem is, food and drink costs are increasing too.  I'm actually finding the increase in guests hard to believe since I take a very hard line on costumes are absolutely REQUIRED for entry.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

We are Not going to EVER do Craigslist for our Haunts until we decide whether or not this year's Haunt will warrant going Professional in years to come.
We are doing things only locally (within 10 Mi.) of our home.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I knew you guys would find that listing interetsing! Like I said>>>>pretty scary if ya ask me!!

Muf


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

I think I'd rather have no one show up then strangers. I would worry that someone was casing the joint..... It would be hard to get a read on someone by an email before hand, and you know how you can just get a vibe from some people? Well with costumes on it would be hard to get that vibe.
Just a risk I guess I could never take!


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2008)

For One.. I can't believe they opened up their party to the general public like that. For the World to see on Craigslist.

TWO.. They offered sleeping accomodations on top of that... WOW....


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey.......Maybe they are VAMPIRES!!!! Thats why they don't care who comes & would love to have them sleep overnight!!lol

the Muffster


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm. Try inviting beautiful girls to your party...or invite rockstars...hmmm...unrealistic plans. 

You could probably make people to come by negotiating with them as to the date, time and venue of the party. In that way, they'll have no excuse to bail out or call a raincheck because you settled the date with them.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That is nuts.
I never have any problems getting people to come to partys word of mouth spreads fast .I don't care if 5 shows up we will PARTY!!!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

That's crazy!! I usually don't have alot of people show up but I wouldn't put it on craig's list! I think I'm actually going to have a good turn out this year, I'm totally excited!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

That's crazy. Even to a guy like me. 

And they call me crazy. 

No, I'm not. I'm *not*.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

darkness said:


> That's crazy!! I usually don't have alot of people show up but I wouldn't put it on craig's list! I think I'm actually going to have a good turn out this year, I'm totally excited!


I think my turn out is going to be more than I bargained for.
Normally we send out more invitations than we expect because there are always people who can't come. This year I already have 17 confirmed. If everyone comes who we invited, we'll have a little over 30 people here! My goal was to have between 20-25. So I'm hoping for a few cancellations!

MsM


----------

